
Show HN: Relayed encrypted signalling for P2P WebRTC calls - jvanveen
https://ca11.io/
======
jvanveen
For more info, see
[https://github.com/garage11/ca11](https://github.com/garage11/ca11)

~~~
chatmasta
Could I use this to setup a TURN server with e2e encryption? My biggest
problem with p2p signaling has always been that any traffic over TURN server
is unencrypted. (Maybe I'm wrong/out-of-date about this?)

Or is the idea of this library that it implements its own encryption, so that
an unencrypted TURN server is irrelevant? i.e. a TURN server operator cannot
intercept a connection between two ca11 peers.

P.S. You might be interested in the IPOP [0] [1] research project, which
implements VPN using p2p signaling.

[0] [http://ipop-project.org/](http://ipop-project.org/)

[1] [https://github.com/ipop-project](https://github.com/ipop-project)

~~~
jvanveen
The relayed signalling in CA11 is meant for small event-like messages, not for
media streams. The goal is to establish a secure e2e encrypted messaging
channel between nodes(browsers) on an open, untrusted, overlay network. The
network relays these encrypted messages between nodes. The messaging is
primarily built for SDP/ICE and node discovery, but can carry any JSON data.
The initial purpose is to see if this can act as a decentralized telephony
system for p2p calling, using STUN and TURN. This would be an alternative for
SIP-based calling(CA11 also does SIP). Afaik TURN just relays application
data, which is already encrypted with WebRTC using DTLS/SRTP.

IPOP looks very interesting. I didn't thought of VPN use-cases yet. Thanks!

